# Visibility



## sengul (19. Jun 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich unten im Bild die richtigen Hackchen gesetzt habe. Waere echt sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir dazu ein Feedback geben könnt.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Meniskusschaden (19. Jun 2017)

Die Antworten zwei und vier widersprechen einander. Also kann höchstens eine von beiden korrekt sein.


----------



## Flown (19. Jun 2017)

1. ist Blödsinn
2. Stimmt in diesem Kontext
3. ist Blödsinn
4. ist falsch - Subklassen können nur auf protected (oder wenn sie im selben package liegen auf package-protected) Variablen zugreifen
5. ist Blödsinn
6. ist auch Blödsinn


----------



## Flown (19. Jun 2017)

Das einzige was stimmen würde - gibt es aber nicht: it can be accessed and modified only from methods of that class and its nested classes.


----------



## sengul (19. Jun 2017)

vielen Dank für eurer Unterstützung, meine Frage nun erledigt


----------



## stg (19. Jun 2017)

Insbesondere kann (rein logisch) schon nicht 2 UND 4 richtig sein.


----------

